# RTL8189Se_sys.ko 64bit works



## donxc (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a 64bit (amd) Realtek wireless NDIS module that works, with one major caveat. It must be loaded from rc.local or later in boot, else I get page fault at boot.

info:

```
[donxc@dcpcwifi ~]$ uname -v
FreeBSD 9.0-RC2 #1: Mon Nov 14 10:24:41 PST 2011     root@build9x64.pcbsd.org:/usr/obj/builds/amd64/pcbsd-build90/fbsd-source/9.0/sys/GENERIC 

[donxc@dcpcwifi ~]$ ifconfig
~~~~~~
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290                                                                                                    
        ether 70:1a:04:d6:e7:89
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
        status: associated
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 70:1a:04:d6:e7:89
        inet 192.168.2.4 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        inet6 fe80::721a:4ff:fed6:e789%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xb 
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11g
        status: associated
        ssid donxcz channel 6 (2437 MHz 11g) bssid 00:22:75:cc:64:67
        country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7
        mcastrate 0.5 mgmtrate 0.5 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS roaming MANUAL
        bintval 0
[donxc@dcpcwifi ~]$ kldstat -v | grep ndis
                500 pci/ndis_rtl8187Se_sys
                499 cardbus/ndis_rtl8187Se_sys
                498 pccard/ndis_rtl8187Se_sys
                497 uhub/ndis_rtl8187Se_sys
46    1 0xffffffff819c3000 7d1c     if_ndis.ko (/boot/kernel/if_ndis.ko)
                496 uhub/ndis
                495 pccard/ndis
                494 pci/ndis
47    2 0xffffffff819cb000 142bd    ndis.ko (/boot/kernel/ndis.ko)
                493 ndisapi
```

The bz2 file is too large to attach (248.93kb) here, so if anyone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## donxc (Mar 23, 2012)

Forgot to post pciconf

```
pciconf -lv
ndis0@pci0:14:0:0:      class=0x028000 card=0x818110ec chip=0x819910ec rev=0x22 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller'
    class      = network
```


----------



## richardpl (Mar 28, 2012)

Known issue for NDISulator from FreeBSD.


----------



## jnagyjr (Nov 4, 2012)

Do we have i386 support for RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller?


----------

